

Keys Duplicated - Take a picture of your key and get one back.  - wasd
http://keysduplicated.com/

======
aroch
I'd really rather not have a copy of, say, my house key made by some random
website and then mailed _to my home_. At least the mechanical cutter at the
local Ace Hardware, even if somehow record my key shape, doesn't know where I
live.

